# Are Canon and Nikon the only real game in DSLRs...?



## sponge_worthy (May 10, 2006)

No, my Pentax K10D rocks! :wave: D80 < K10D < D200 (not cost functionality, K10D is less than D80 in terms of cost)

And the whole there are no accessories for Pentax argument is BS. 

- Weather sealed like the D200
- Dust remove
- Image stabilizer in the body (not the lens)
- Works with every Pentax k-mount lens ever made

EDIT: Damn no thread title edit...


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

sponge_worthy said:


> No, my Pentax K10D rocks! :wave: D80 < K10D < D200 (not cost functionality, K10D is less than D80 in terms of cost)
> 
> And the whole there are no accessories for Pentax argument is BS.
> 
> ...


----------



## MATT0404 (Oct 22, 2007)

I was looking at the Pentax when I was in the market for a DSLR and almost bought one. Then, I came across an unbeatable deal on a Sony Alpha which I have been incredibly happy with. Nikons and Canons didn't fit my hands very well anyways.


----------



## Darrenbmw (Jun 15, 2007)

Imo, I am a CANON believer, worshiper etc. I just LOVE the eos 20D ....  It's the greatest digital camera .. I LOVE it. 

You'll find canon people ADORE Canon's and Nikon's the Nikon. I love the speed of my EOS 20D, 5 fps. (Frames per second) and my lenses for my A2E also fit this camera. (A2E is a SLR where Eos 20D is a Digital SLR) ..


----------



## #5880 (Feb 11, 2006)

MATT0404 said:


> I was looking at the Pentax when I was in the market for a DSLR and almost bought one. Then, I came across an unbeatable deal on a Sony Alpha which I have been incredibly happy with. Nikons and Canons didn't fit my hands very well anyways.


I have the older, larger version (Konica Minolta)

I like the built in camera Image Stabilizer


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

But does it take pretty pictures?


----------



## Darrenbmw (Jun 15, 2007)

Cliff said:


> But does it take pretty pictures?


Like many things, Camera's do NOT take good pictures, people do. The EOS 20D is one of the finest cameras for digital made. It is very spendy, and has amazingly fast speed, and if you take a course in photography you can learn how to use all the functions. You may be the type of person who can read a manual and learn, I wasn't. I had a few courses and I LOVE it, and yes the photos "I" (he he) take are GREAT. I've won contests and have conquered how to use it.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Darrenbmw said:


> Like many things, Camera's do NOT take good pictures, people do. The EOS 20D is one of the finest cameras for digital made. It is very spendy, and has amazingly fast speed, and if you take a course in photography you can learn how to use all the functions. You may be the type of person who can read a manual and learn, I wasn't. I had a few courses and I LOVE it, and yes the photos "I" (he he) take are GREAT. I've won contests and have conquered how to use it.


That question was directed at the OP. I'm more interested in seeing samples he created with the camera than a product photo from some camera review site. As you say, a camera is but a tool.

You can search this forum for threads I've started and find a number of my photos.

edit: although Gallery 2 decided during an upgrade that it absolutely HAD to be installed in a Gallery2 directory instead of plain old Gallery, so many of the older links are broken. The links in my signature lead to my gallery and the photos are all still in there.


----------



## Darrenbmw (Jun 15, 2007)

Cliff said:


> That question was directed at the OP. I'm more interested in seeing samples he created with the camera than a product photo from some camera review site. As you say, a camera is but a tool.
> 
> You can search this forum for threads I've started and find a number of my photos.


Oops .. sorry about that Cliff.


----------



## sponge_worthy (May 10, 2006)

Cliff said:


> But does it take pretty pictures?


I've mainly taken portraits with it... haven't had a chance to get out and take pics of scenery with it yet.

Here's one I took yesterday of my 14 week old daughter.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

sponge_worthy said:


> I've mainly taken portraits with it... haven't had a chance to get out and take pics of scenery with it yet.
> 
> Here's one I took yesterday of my 14 week old daughter.


Looks good, the flash is not overdone. That's always a big challenge - getting the flash right. :thumbup:


----------



## sponge_worthy (May 10, 2006)




----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

in the world of dslr's, i believe anyone who doesn't have either a canon or a nikon wishes they did (call it niknon envy). not totally disimilar to those folks that drive infiniti's, mazda's, etc. and believe their cars are every bit as good as bmw's (sure they are). 

call me crazy, but that's what i believe, knucklehead that i am. and also, nikon owners are the only ones that can smile when we hear paul simon singing kodachrome on the radio...that factor alone weighed quite heavily into my purchase decision.


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

goodkarma said:


> in the world of dslr's, i believe anyone who doesn't have either a canon or a nikon wishes they did (call it niknon envy). not totally disimilar to those folks that drive infiniti's, mazda's, etc. and believe their cars are every bit as good as bmw's (sure they are).
> 
> call me crazy, but that's what i believe, knucklehead that i am. and also, nikon owners are the only ones that can smile when we hear paul simon singing kodachrome on the radio...that factor alone weighed quite heavily into my purchase decision.


You are... what did you call yourself... an agent provocateur? :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Sponge,
Nice pic. 
I'm always amazed at how flexible babies are. They can almost fold backwards.


----------



## sponge_worthy (May 10, 2006)

goodkarma said:


> in the world of dslr's, i believe anyone who doesn't have either a canon or a nikon wishes they did (call it niknon envy). not totally disimilar to those folks that drive infiniti's, mazda's, etc. and believe their cars are every bit as good as bmw's (sure they are).


:bawling:



> call me crazy, but that's what i believe, knucklehead that i am. and also, nikon owners are the only ones that can smile when we hear paul simon singing kodachrome on the radio...that factor alone weighed quite heavily into my purchase decision.


:rofl:

Although I'll admit the fact that Pentax sounds like Tampax weighted *against* my purchase decision. I want a camera not a friggin feminine hygiene product but I went ahead anyway... . :eeps:


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

my old man had a pentax slr (film, not dslr; k1000 if i recall correctly) and i never really liked it. i have to admit that even as a 10 year old, i had nikon/canon envy. jeezus, i just realized that i am one materialistic sob.


----------



## sponge_worthy (May 10, 2006)

goodkarma said:


> my old man had a pentax slr (film, not dslr; k1000 if i recall correctly) and i never really liked it. i have to admit that even as a 10 year old, i had nikon/canon envy. jeezus, i just realized that i am one materialistic sob.


My dad always had Pentaxes too (and BMWs -- first car I ever rode in was a 1972 BMW2002 )...

Pentax was in the SLR game years before Nikon and Canon... has a very rich history. Pentax was a bit late to the digital game, but have come in strong the new Kseries.

Anyway, here's what I think of your "Nikon envy" :bareass:


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

sponge_worthy said:


> EDIT: Damn no thread title edit...


Fixed


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

i'm just saying that you don't see nikon or canon dslr owners display the same level of insecurity about their cameras as you do sony and pentax owners. it's as if the sony/pentax crowd is somehow looking for acceptance and acknowledgement from the nikon/canon owners. i'm no psychologist (heck, i can't even spell it), but i'll bet there's a term out there for what i'm talking about.


----------



## sponge_worthy (May 10, 2006)

ooh you're right.... is it really that transparent? 

:rofl:

Just wanted to show off my new toy.... 

Spreading the word of the lesser known brand which happens to also be Popular Photography's - Advanced DSLR - Camera of the Year - http://www.popphoto.com/cameras/4242/editors-choice-2007-advanced-dslrs.html

:angel:


----------

